# What is the best beginner mountain bike?



## anderzoho (17 Jul 2013)

I am new into XC mountain biking. Main goal is to enjoy the great outdoor. Currently, using a loaned full susp Haro Extreme 6 and didn't like it. Would like to get my own bike for less than 1k. Hope to get recommendation of specific model(hard tail). Prefer good frame with lower end components so that I can upgrade as my skill progresses


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2013)

what sort of riding do you intend to do....


----------



## VamP (17 Jul 2013)

If by XC you mean racing then this is pretty good for the money.


----------



## Tango (18 Jul 2013)

As above, where do you live, where do you think you will pedal?

Although its hard to answer, what are your riding aspirations or the next 12 months? Pootling along the tow path, some basic trail centre stuff, heading of into the wilds, etc.

Ensuring you get a good frame that you can upgrade bits as they wear out is a sensible choice


----------



## lukesdad (18 Jul 2013)

Something cheap that fits you, cos next year you re bound to want something better


----------



## surfdude (21 Jul 2013)

look on e.bay at this . forme winscar al . i brought 1 about 2 months ago and think its a great bike . well under a grand and good spec as well . nice and light ( 10.8 kg). looks fab and rides really well .


----------

